# Is there Any Possibilities Of Trading LeBron?



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

Is there Any Possibilities Of *Trading * *LeBron*?...If that Happens...
What Would Be The Reason??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs went 0-82, the fans turned on Lebron entirely, and Lebron demanded a trade. But that's the same with any top superstar.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Also I think Lebron would have to kill someone.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The only way he gets traded is if he gets caught ****ing Dan Gilbert's wife, with a crack pipe in one hand and a betting card in the other.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Na, if LeBron gets caught with rape, murder, molesting and stuff, then he'll leave Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> The only way he gets traded is if he gets caught ****ing Dan Gilbert's wife, with a crack pipe in one hand and a betting card in the other.


Haha Gilbert would be like "uh...sorrry to bother you Lebron...can I freshen your drink?"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron is Cleveland, so that's pretty much out of the question.*



jedvc15 said:


> Is there Any Possibilities Of *Trading * *LeBron*?


No.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha Gilbert would be like "uh...sorrry to bother you Lebron...can I freshen your drink?"


 :rofl:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW, not to be a homer or anything, but Lebron is probably the most "ountouchable" superstar in allof sports.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Lebron was traded, there would literally be a riot in Cleveland.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If Brian Scalarbrine was available. I doubt Jersey would do it though.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Na, if LeBron gets caught with rape, murder, molesting and stuff, then he'll leave Cleveland.


Seriously, the Cleveland police would likely cover up anything short of murder regarding LeBron. he's that important to the area.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is this an honest question? What do you think we're going to say?


----------



## potbellynine (May 30, 2006)

I see LeBron getting traded happening shortly after: 
1) Pigs Fly
2) the sun rises in the west and sets in the east
3) Shaq shrinks about two feet
4) AV goes bald (perish the thought!) 


so yeah, when all those things happen, I could see LeBron becoming a trade item. Unless they're on REALLY LOW GRADE crack, the powers that be are not sitting around right now saying "Let's see what happens if we offer James."


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

If Lebron demands a trade because he realizes the Cavs aren't a championship caliber team. Then again, they did take the Pistons to seven games. Then again, the Pistons that played in the playoffs weren't even close to being as good as the ones that played in the regular season.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If thats the case LeBron should have already demanded a trade. The Cavs aren't championship caliber right now. But they are building that way and that alone will likely be enough to keep LeBron from wanting to go elsewhere in the short term.


----------



## borncute (Jul 5, 2006)

:clown:  :angel: :biggrin: :curse: :cheers: it's ok for me!!!!!!!!yeye :banana: :clap:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

No one in there right mind would trade LeBron.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The only good situation for Cleveland would be is if Miami was trying to trade Wade, that's the only way you'll get a better player......

muahahahhaha


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The only two times it will come across Ferry's mind is in 2008, if he hasn't signed an extension, and looks to be on his way out. Then, you'd probably have to get rid of him. I mean seriously, most people are expecting him to re-sign in a few days, if it takes him *2 years*, he's gone in my opinion.

The other possibility is when he's old and overpaid. It happens to the best of them.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The only good situation for Cleveland would be is if Miami was trying to trade Wade, that's the only way you'll get a better player......
> 
> muahahahhaha


hahaha


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Say LeBron doesn't sign the extension and wants out...say a trade to Miami for Wade, would Miami do it?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CiMa said:


> Say LeBron doesn't sign the extension and wants out...say a trade to Miami for Wade, would Miami do it?


Doubt it. Even if Lebron is a slightly better player, teams are always hesistant to make a trade of this magnitude. Plus Miami fans love Wade so much that it'd be hard to convince them to let him go, even for Lebron.


----------

